# Webspace Provider gesucht



## RedZack (15. September 2001)

Bevor Kritik aufkommt das es schon ein Menge dieser Beiträge gibt und ich doch die Suchfunktion benutzen soll: Habe ich gemacht, leider habe ich entweder kein Ergebnis erhalten oder so viele das mein Thema schon wieder verfehlt wurde.

Ok, ein typisches Problem - ich suche einen guten Webspaceprovider. Nein, ich suche den besten Webspaceprovider 
Ich habe Netbeat.de ausprobiert. Leider machen die keine Anstalten auf meine eMails zu antworten oder eine MySQL Datenbank einzurichten. Ich habe hoster24.de ausprobiert. Anfangs war ich von hoster24 wirklich schwer begeister, aber inzwischen ist der Support wohl überfordert. Ausserdem wurde meine Datenbank schon mehrmals in den Ausgangszustand zurückgesetzt!!!

Was ich nun suche ist ein Provider der wirklich zuverlässig ist, PHP unterstützt und eine MySQL Datenbank anbietet. Traffic sollte möglichst unbegrenzt sein, es macht aber auch nichts wenn sie ihn auf 1GB oder mehr beschränken. Ich benötige ca. 50MB.

Provider zu denen ich nicht möchte sind Netbeat, hoster24, strato, schlund usw.
Ich hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann. Es gibt eine Webseite, ich glaube Webhost Liste o.ä. auf der die besten deutschen Webhoster geannt werden. Ich kann da jedoch nicht zustimmen


----------



## drash (15. September 2001)

also ich bin im moment bei http://www.prosite.de und ich bin voll zufrieden damit!!!


----------



## mslap (16. Februar 2005)

Bin bei www.huynh.de und vollstens zufrieden. Support anfragen per tlefon oder email werden meisten ziemlich schnell und effizient beantwortet. mysql db und php incl.


----------



## BSA (16. Februar 2005)

Bester Support 1 & 1 wie ich finde, aber überteuert.

http://www.deinprovider.de  Bietet gute Packages an

http://www.hostservice24.de   bin ich zur zeit, bin auch vollkommen zufrieden, ist ne kleine Bude, aber guter schneller persönlicher Support.

Gruß


----------



## metty (16. Februar 2005)

http://www.pixelx.de
Da bin ich. Und sehr sehr zufrieden. Mit Service, Leistungen und PREIS!


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Februar 2005)

http://www.ud-media.de

Ich bin hochzufrieden damit.... der Support ist sehr unkompliziert veranlagt und superschnell


----------



## metalux (16. Februar 2005)

ich bin bei alturo und sehr zufrieden damit. kleiner preis, große leistung ...

 mfg jens


----------

